# Sunflower



## TheSin (Nov 19, 2020)

Trying to find out what transistor gain and leakage requirements are for this pedal since the originals are not obtainable. Also, has anybody subbed in any BC183 silicone transistors? Wondering if it will work. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mcknib (Nov 19, 2020)

The BC183 is NPN

NKT275 PNP

Almost any PNP germanium would work,

in the original they were medium to low gain lots of info here if you want to get close to the original

I've always preferred Japanese 2SB types again pretty expensive but cheap compared to NKT germaniums





__





						Analog Man Sun Face and Fuzz Face Page
					

Analog Man Sun Face and Fuzz Face Modifications



					www.analogman.com


----------



## TheSin (Nov 19, 2020)

Mcknib said:


> The BC183 is NPN
> 
> NKT275 PNP
> 
> ...


Thanks, I’ll take a look. 
I only asked about the silicon transistors because some of those Sunfaces are made with them from what I am seeing.


----------



## Mcknib (Nov 19, 2020)

Yeah you do get both silicon and germanium and lots of different transistors even Russian PNPs

I think his originals were NKT275 red dot, then white dot then.......

There's loads of options









						Analog Man Sun Face Fuzzface fuzz pedal
					

The best fuzz pedal with the most options



					www.buyanalogman.com
				




As you know it's a fuzz face so with a few changes you can go NPN or PNP

I've collected and tried loads of different germaniums weirdly enough some of the more sought after one's were disappointing

I'm UK based and usually go here for 'mojo' parts nightmare to navigate the site so I just use the search bar but they've got a good range and if you search a specific component they don't have it'll return similar components





__





						NKT275 Metal case Germanium
					

New old stock DSI NKT275 Germanium Transistor for audio and Fuzz-face



					markhindes.easywebstore.co.uk


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Nov 19, 2020)

I run some russian germanium PNPs in mine and enjoy the sound. Experiment!


----------



## TheSin (Nov 19, 2020)

Many__Of__Horror said:


> I run some russian germanium PNPs in mine and enjoy the sound. Experiment!


Which one?


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Nov 19, 2020)

GT308V


----------



## Mcknib (Nov 20, 2020)

Many__Of__Horror said:


> I run some russian germanium PNPs in mine and enjoy the sound. Experiment!


You can't go wrong with Russians I've had good results with MP16Bs


----------



## Gordo (Nov 20, 2020)

Thanks for the Analog Mike link.  Good info there and hear some of the samples (I'm a big Jon Butcher fan).


----------



## TheSin (Nov 20, 2020)

Many__Of__Horror said:


> GT308V


Thanks! 
I just ordered 25 MP20s off of Ebay....we’ll see how many are usable. Gonna be a long wait so I’m gonna have to order a couple from Small Bear for upcoming Simulcast builds.


----------

